# tünaydın



## FlyingBird

'Tünaydın' ne demektir?

İn some dictonaries it say 'good night' somwhere 'good evening' and somwhere 'good afternoon' so what does this word really mean?

Also what 'tün' mean?

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## 4scom

"Tün" was probably derived from the word "dün" which means "yesterday". It's a way of salutation you can use for the rest of the day except mornings


----------



## shafaq

Tünaydın is a T.D.K. (Turkish Language Association) fabricated and conceptually nonsense word. As 4scom mentioned "tün" means yesterday. So "tünaydin" means something like "let be your yesterday enlightened"


----------



## ancalimon

tün comes from tü gün (that day).  So tünaydın would mean something like "shall the rest of your day be bright".


----------



## Melaike

In yunus Emre's poetry it says ''tüni küni'' which means ''Gece-Gündüz =Night-Day''. ''Tün'' means ''night'' I think


----------



## 4scom

In Old Turkish, tün (dün) literally means "night" kün (gün) means "Day"


----------



## shafaq

In my mother's tonge (Kumuk dialect of Avar Turkish) "tüneyin" means "(when it was) yesterday" as "geceleyin", "akşamlayın" etc.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> tün comes from tü gün (that day).  So tünaydın would mean something like "shall the rest of your day be bright".


So how often is this word used? 

teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> So how often is this word used?
> 
> teşekkürler.



I don't hear it often.


----------



## Black4blue

Well I didn't see this among the answers... It uses for afternoon. Like good afternoon.


----------



## Melaike

4scom said:


> In Old Turkish, tün (dün) literally means "night" kün (gün) means "Day"



Evet doğru.''Tün'' ''gece ve karanlık'' anlamlarına geliyormuş: http://www.turkishstudies.net/Makaleler/1971922212_31 ÜŞENMEZ Emek.pdf


----------



## murattug

Ben lisede iken bir hocamız, öğleden sonraki derslerde sınıfa girdiğinde hep "tünaydın" derdi.
27 Yıldır başka kimseden duymadım.


----------



## jcpjcp

It is mostly used at schools when teacher comes into classroom in the afternoon, the teacher says "tünaydın' to the students. 

In everyday speech , it is hardly used, instead of it, you can say 'iyi günler' in the afternoon, and 'iyi akşamlar' in the evening.


----------



## Muttaki

It is not used mostly in schools by teachers, it is only used in schools by teachers. The reason for its being fabricated is probably the nonsense trying to find a literary translation for "good afternoon" in English. In fact in Turkish there is no word as tünaydın. If you say it to a Turk he would only laugh at you.


----------



## ancalimon

"Good afternoon" should be "iyi öğlenler" but for some reason noone uses it. Still it would not be wrong to use it and no Turk would get confused if you said "iyi öğlenler" to him.


----------



## namik80

Tünaydın:  good afternoon

You may say "iyi günler" instead of "tünaydın".


----------



## Black4blue

ancalimon said:


> "Good afternoon" should be "iyi öğlenler" but for some reason noone uses it. Still it would not be wrong to use it and no Turk would get confused if you said "iyi öğlenler" to him.



I guess it's because öğlen is a very narrow time around 12:00 and not a wide time like morning or evening. So we say öğleden önce and öğleden sonra because it's a narrow and particular time but we don't say sabahtan/akşamdan önce/sonra.


----------



## Muttaki

ancalimon said:


> "Good afternoon" should be "iyi öğlenler" but for some reason noone uses it. Still it would not be wrong to use it and no Turk would get confused if you said "iyi öğlenler" to him.



No one uses it because it doesn't exist in Turkish language. You are trying to make up things so that it would suit for some meanings, but language can only be learned by hearing it. Do you hear "iyi öğlenler" in your life in Istanbul? 

There is no expression to say exactly "good afternoon" in Turkish language like "iyi öğlenler". One would say, "iyi günler", "hayırlı günler".


----------

